# oh hell naw!



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Antoine Walker and Gary Payton cannot win NBA Championships....Its up to the Mavs to stop this travisty from occuring!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I know, no way in hell Antoine Walker is going to win a ring before Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I would like to see Payton win one..i dont know bout Antoine though..


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

CbobbyB said:


> I would like to see Payton win one..i dont know bout Antoine though..


Payton was one of my favorite players until he took a huge paycut to play with LA...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

should give payton a ring so he can retire..

but antoine walker's ring should be given to dirk even if the heat does win


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Walker bogged down the Mavs when he was here.

It just shows the greatness of DWade and Shaq that they can fight through his spareness to reach the Finals.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

It's always so hard for me not to spew venom about the Heat because there are soooo many players on that team I can't stand.

But I like our chances, assuming we even get there.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> It's always so hard for me not to spew venom about the Heat because there are soooo many players on that team I can't stand.
> 
> But I like our chances, assuming we even get there.


I feel the same way. I like Shaq and Wade. Have no problem with Haslem either. But there are others on that team I cannot stand, especially Walker.


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

I hope Walker turns it over on the final possession of the clinching game for the loss.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Heat are my second favorite team, I hated Walker on the Mavs and I hate him on the Heat. Dirk must go off if we play them. No one on that whole team can guard him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I just wanted to mention that, though I can't stand some players (hello Walker!!), I wish them no ill will outside of sports.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled programing. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you make the finals, beat the Heat simply because I can't stand Alonzo Mourning.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

the only players on the heat i dont like are Antoine, J-Will, D.Anderson, S. Anderson

heat in 4!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

/\ you don't like the Mavs? c'mon, liking the Mavs is in!

First Finley, then Nash, now Toine. Mavs are hunting down all of their former "stars"....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mavs will win the 1st game at home.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Arti said:


> I hope Walker turns it over on the final possession of the clinching game for the loss.


 He's not in our closing lineup so I don't see that happening. The fourth quarter is all about 

GP
DWade
James Posey
Udonis 
Shaq


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> He's not in our closing lineup so I don't see that happening. The fourth quarter is all about
> 
> GP
> DWade
> ...


hmm...and you just made me feel 100x better knowing that that in no way matches up to:

Terry
Stackhouse
Howard
Dirk
Diop


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

I just hope Dirk could put his "diggler" all over the Heat. Can't stand that team. Beat them down Dallas :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmm...and you just made me feel 100x better knowing that that in no way matches up to:
> 
> Terry
> Stackhouse
> ...


 I'd say matches perfectly.


----------

